# Lint?



## murias (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello All,

Just did a nice fresh clean install of 8.0 onto an AMD machine.  No issues to be report, all seemed to go rather smoothly.  Updated all the source using csup, and built world.  Again all really nicely going.

But then I get to doing the kernel.  Previous versions of FBSD I would "make lint" to see all of the options available for kernel building.  The machine comes back and tells me:
make: don't know how to make lint. Stop

Have I missed something?  Does FBSD 8 still have LINT?  LINT was very useful to me.

Appreciative of any pointers one is able to provide.

Cheers
Murias


----------



## phoenix (Feb 24, 2010)

```
# cd /usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf
# make LINT
```

Note the all-caps of LINT.

And if you don't have a Makefile in the conf directory with the rest of the kernel config files, all it does is run the following command: `# cat ../../conf/NOTES NOTES | sed -E -n -f ../../conf/makeLINT.sed > LINT`


----------



## murias (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanx.

I swore I did all, that several times over, with the caps.  Worked this time around.

So thank you for taking the time in replying, and with the longer version of the command.

Cheers
Murias


----------

